# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Site com excelentes fotos subaquáticas

## Gonçalo Oliveira

Boas :Olá:  

Encontrei este site que tem mais de 1.000 fotografias subaquáticas de grande qualidade. :SbOk:  

http://www.daveharasti.com/

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Vicente

F A N T á S T I C O ! ! !

----------


## Jose Neves

> F A N T á S T I C O ! ! !


*EXCELENTE* vale a pena ver :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Silva

:SbOk:

----------

